

Texas Judge: "U.N. to invade Texas" - madmaze
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/24/us-un-texas-duel-idUSBRE87N14A20120824

======
tokenadult
By consensus of the contributors to the HN community who have been most
honored with karma by their fellow participants (I asked them once), political
posts like this really don't belong on Hacker News. The guidelines

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

specifically say, "If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic,"
and this story has definitely been covered on TV (it BROKE on TV) and has been
widely reported and discussed online already.

------
enraged_camel
The batshit insanity never ceases to amaze me.

